# Cleaning up the stickies.



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is a list of the current stickies in this sub-forum. There will be a poll added later but for now it's probably best to brainstorm ideas on how to cut them down while making the most relevant easily accessible (keeping in mind the best newbie links). So if there are any good ideas we'd love to hear them.


http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/166163-socionics-workshop-wiki.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/135075-why-visual-identification-bad.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/153995-delta-quadra-hangout-thread.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/153993-beta-quadra-hangout-thread.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/153992-alpha-quadra-hangout-thread.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/153994-gamma-quadra-hangout-thread.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/121977-socionics-video-interaction-thread.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/116599-socionics-tests-links-resources.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/114854-model-socionics-cognitive-function-model.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/374050-what-socionics-how-does-relate-jung-mbti.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...s-part-1-jungian-dichotomies-im-elements.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...nics-part-3-quadras-inter-type-relations.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/172160-introduction-socionics-part-2-functions-model.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/115529-socionics-sub-forum-logo.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...ing-mbti-functions-socionics-im-elements.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/361090-closer-look-temperament.html


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

My opinion: Keep the hangouts. Add my, "What's that quadra" and "Type fictional characters". Add @To_august's main threads. Like the drawing typing thread, and the ones she's got in her signature. Add "Gaming Meets Socionics" thread. Remove the rest. :kitteh:

People just don't seem to read the information threads. They create countless threads asking the same questions over and over again instead, so it seems clear to me that it doesn't work. The 'fun' stickies get a lot more attention.

If we're going to have a stickie about Socionics information, I think that it could integrate a lot of these intro threads into one main thread, which could be a lot more precise. Even including Soconics links. It could just be "Introduction to Socionics". And even in one thread, it doesn't _have _to be overwhelming.

I don't mind doing this, if no one else wants to, and if we all think it's a good idea.

Alternatively, we could cast nominations for threads we want stickied and just remove everything that isn't nominated. That's what we did in the ENTP sub-forum, and it worked fairly well.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Three parts of 'Introduction to Socionics' can be merged together. I don't think there's any need to keep them separate the way they are at the time. 

Also it would be better to have one Introductory thread with all the information needed as Word Dispenser proposed. 'Socionics Tests and Links to Resources', 'Model A - The Socionics Cognitive Function Model', 'What is Socionics? How does it relate to Jung/MBTI?' - they all can be incorporated into single Introductory meta-thread. The way it's done now seems to me disorganised and not handy enough for newbies or anybody who is searching for basics on Socionics.

Hangouts should stay of course.

'Socionics workshop wiki' and 'Socionics sub-forum logo' should've been unstickied long ago, as well as 'Why Visual Identification Is Bad'.

My PoLR thread can be stickied instead. PoLR is an important part of the theory and people ask the same questions on it over and over again, so this can be a good place to discuss all things PoLR.

I upvote fun threads like 'What's that quadra' and 'Type fictional characters'. They have many great examples (including videos) and discussions on quadras, functions etc.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

bethdeth said:


> Here is a list of the current stickies in this sub-forum. There will be a poll added later but for now it's probably best to brainstorm ideas on how to cut them down while making the most relevant easily accessible (keeping in mind the best newbie links). So if there are any good ideas we'd love to hear them.
> 
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/166163-socionics-workshop-wiki.html
> ...


*All these threads should go. *I think they're quite useless and unnecessary. Some of them have misleading and outdated information.

*Hangout threads should stay. *They breathe life into this subforum.
There should be one new sticky called *"Welcome to Socionics"* which has all sorts of sources and updated information, along with some threads in this forum that have spurred on interesting discussion. I'm compiling the information for this right now. It can be stickied and any further additions to that thread can be made by people commenting there. 

Actually, if anyone has any good thread recommendations, post them here and I'll add them to the list right away. It will be sorted by category.

I agree that @Word Dispenser's "Name That Quadra!" + "Type fictional characters!" and @To_august's drawing thread should be stickied.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

You should scrap all the information based ones. Most are just wrong or based on American fanboy socionics sites.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

bethdeth said:


> Here is a list of the current stickies in this sub-forum.
> 
> ....


Why not just stick all the stickies in a Stickies folder? People who feel like looking at them can click on the folder. Otherwise, they'll be out of the way.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

bethdeth said:


> Here is a list of the current stickies in this sub-forum. There will be a poll added later but for now it's probably best to brainstorm ideas on how to cut them down while making the most relevant easily accessible (keeping in mind the best newbie links). So if there are any good ideas we'd love to hear them.
> 
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/166163-socionics-workshop-wiki.html
> ...


mind 1 more suggestion ?
merging the boomer gen x forums to create 1 instead of 2
both are the least active and pretty much on life support


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, nice! This was about time. First of all, my main recommendation is to put ALL the introduction to socionics and socionics resources into ONE thread sticky and call it something like New to socionics? Look here first! or something like that. We don't need to sticky every new socionics resource on socionics. It's just not efficient. 

As for the other threads:

Socionics workshop wiki. > merge with other introduction threads

Why Visual Identification Is Bad > I don't think this warrants a sticky as a subject in the first place 

Delta Quadra - Hangout Thread > yes because we don't have subforums and those would be very needless atm due to low traffic

Beta Quadra - Hangout Thread > yes because we don't have subforums and those would be very needless atm due to low traffic

Alpha Quadra - Hangout Thread > yes because we don't have subforums and those would be very needless atm due to low traffic

Gamma Quadra - Hangout Thread > yes because we don't have subforums and those would be very needless atm due to low traffic

Socionics Video Interaction Thread > yes because I like the idea though it'd be even nicer to have more input in there

Socionics Tests and Links to Resources > merge with other introduction threads

Model A - The Socionics Cognitive Function Model > merge with other introduction threads

What is Socionics? How does it relate to Jung/MBTI? > merge with other introduction threads

An Introduction to Socionics Part 1: The Jungian Dichotomies and IM Elements > merge with other introduction threads

An Introduction to Socionics Part 3: The Quadras and Inter-type Relations > merge with other introduction threads

An Introduction to Socionics Part 2: The Functions of Model A > merge with other introduction threads

Socionics sub-forum logo > yes because we need that discussion to be available and easy to see for anyone who has the skills to do it though there were some recommendations done, but why weren't any of those selected or picked for further discussion?

Contrasting mbti functions and socionics IM elements. > merge with other introduction threads

A Closer Look at Temperament > merge with other introduction threads



Vinniebob said:


> mind 1 more suggestion ?
> merging the boomer gen x forums to create 1 instead of 2
> both are the least active and pretty much on life support


Dude, do you ever check what forum you are in before you post?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Oh yeah, nice! This was about time. First of all, my main recommendation is to put ALL the introduction to socionics and socionics resources into ONE thread sticky and call it something like New to socionics? Look here first! or something like that. We don't need to sticky every new socionics resource on socionics. It's just not efficient.
> 
> As for the other threads:
> 
> ...


?
you mean this isn't the boomer forum?
damn alzheimer's


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the input people. So far it makes a little more sense. It seems there is a good amount of agreement here too so it does seem redundant to create a poll (unless of course you want one). 

Can people provide links on which stickies should replace and recommendations for more please. That would be a huge time saver as well as cut down the likelihood of me bungling it.

I can unpin the least popular stickies, wrap up the the quadra hangout threads into one stickie rather than merge them (would that make it too stark?). I can wrap up the recommended intro threads into one stickie.

Am I getting this right?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Leave the Quadra ones separate. Sometimes they actually do get into long discussions that would generally be uncared about by other Quadra. For instance, the like 10 pages of political stuff in Gamma last month. Most inter-Quadra stuff in the Quadra threads are more like visiting.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Leave the Quadra ones separate. Sometimes they actually do get into long discussions that would generally be uncared about by other Quadra. For instance, the like 10 pages of political stuff in Gamma last month. Most inter-Quadra stuff in the Quadra threads are more like visiting.


They will still be separate if wrapped up and those long conversations about not caring would continue under this idea. They will not be merged into one thread, just into one stickie. They will be accessed under the one stickie using this idea.

Edit; If you look at the INFJ sub-forum and see a stickie which says something like "old stickies" (from memory) and look in there you will see the index of old stickies bundled up into one thread. It will be something like that.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

My suggestion would be to replace some of these analyses with the more comprehensive ones that have come out since these were introduced. Other than that, it seems fine. I'm not really in favor of fun threads being in the stickies, because stickies should be the go-to place for information and unbiased analyses, since it's so hard(time consuming) to wrangle otherwise. Quadra Hangout threads I have no problem staying there either.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

SiFan said:


> Why not just stick all the stickies in a Stickies folder? People who feel like looking at them can click on the folder. Otherwise, they'll be out of the way.


An excellent idea.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't like the idea of Quadra hangouts being wrapped up in a single sticky. Think they should stay the way they are - as separate visible threads.

Single sticky for introductory info also doesn't seem right. Even reading all that list with "Introduction part 1", "Introduction part 2", "Contrasting this and that", "What is Socionics" etc is enough to throw anybody seeing it into even more confusion concerning what Socionics actually is about. Still think ONE introductory thread with all the necessary information grouped together would be much better and efficient.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

bethdeth said:


> Thanks for the input people. So far it makes a little more sense. It seems there is a good amount of agreement here too so it does seem redundant to create a poll (unless of course you want one).
> 
> Can people provide links on which stickies should replace and recommendations for more please. That would be a huge time saver as well as cut down the likelihood of me bungling it.
> 
> ...


Keep quadras as they are until we have enough traffic to make quadra subfora. It would be too confusing to have one thread and would defeat the purpose of finding people of your quadra to hang with. 

Links of stickies to keep (imo):

Quadras as they are
Video thread
Logo thread

Introduction should be made into a meta thread with links to the current ones and perhaps other stuff that's here but currently not stickied.



To_august said:


> I don't like the idea of Quadra hangouts being wrapped up in a single sticky. Think they should stay the way they are - as separate visible threads.
> 
> Single sticky for introductory info also doesn't seem right. Even reading all that list with "Introduction part 1", "Introduction part 2", "Contrasting this and that", "What is Socionics" etc is enough to throw anybody seeing it into even more confusion concerning what Socionics actually is about. Still think ONE introductory thread with all the necessary information grouped together would be much better and efficient.


Yes. @bethdeth See how it was done in the 8 subforum that I organized:

http://personalitycafe.com/type-8-forum-challenger/390322-enneagram-8-descriptions-introduction.html


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

bethdeth said:


> They will still be separate if wrapped up and those long conversations about not caring would continue under this idea. They will not be merged into one thread, just into one stickie. They will be accessed under the one stickie using this idea.
> 
> Edit; If you look at the INFJ sub-forum and see a stickie which says something like "old stickies" (from memory) and look in there you will see the index of old stickies bundled up into one thread. It will be something like that.


Do this:

Socionics Information: All the informational stickies links can go here
Alpha Quadra Hangout
Beta Quadra Hangout
Gamma Quadra Hangout
Delta Quadra Hangout
Socionics Media: All the media-based stickies (video interaction, August's picture one, etc) links can go here

That gives total of 6 stickies. The Hangout threads, in the future, can have links to interesting threads/sites for that quadras sorta thing in the first post.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry about the delay on this. IRL issues. I've been stripping a car! I will get to this within 48 hours.







Which of the @To_august threads are desired to be stickied? Please post links.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

bethdeth said:


> Sorry about the delay on this. IRL issues. I've been stripping a car! I will get to this within 48 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are threads which will likely continue for a long time. They are basically cafe/hangout talking threads for the socionics versions of the popular PC stuff...
http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...n-serious-typing-thread-drawing-analysis.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/634394-type-those-fictional-characters.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/646650-gaming-meets-socionics.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/371250-name-quadra.html


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

bethdeth said:


> Which of the @_To_august_ threads are desired to be stickied? Please post links.


Here are mine that been mentioned:
http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...n-serious-typing-thread-drawing-analysis.html (fun)
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/646650-gaming-meets-socionics.html (fun)
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/475890-polr-descriptions.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/438762-age-informational-filling-functions-mistyping.html

Word Dispenser's ones:
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/371250-name-quadra.html (fun)
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/634394-type-those-fictional-characters.html (fun)
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/431850-dimensionality-typing.html

If we are going to stick anything of the mentioned above I think it would be better to sticky ones with "(fun)" note. The rest can go into general Socionics metathread. Or can we have a poll?

These two info threads also resurface frequently:
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/127992-forms-thinking.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/169769-dcnh-you.html

Also, list of Reinin discussions:
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/398090-yielding-obstinate.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/572794-obstinate-yielding.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/578962-carefree-farsighted-how-does-work.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/505770-constructivism-vs-emotivism.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/485186-aristocrats-vs-democrats.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...ss-dichotomy-how-does-manifest-your-life.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/252153-se-si-differences-mobilization.html (thread is about judicious/decisive)


----------

